# bumble bee shrimp price???



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am curious as to what the bumble bee shrimp cost? How much are they selling for at LFS or online?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

azgardens has them for $5.98/each. There was an AquaBid auction over xmas that saw them go for ~$60 for 10! 

I asked a LFS to order them--you may want to try that route.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I will sell you 10 for 40$


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I got them from LFS for $3 each.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thx I was just wondering the going price. No thx Turtlehead I was just asking. Turtlehead do u have any other shrimp to sell?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

not for now, the shrimps I have are for my 10g and 5g not for sale YET.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW...my LFS sells them for $6.00 each.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

WHAT?!?! $6 each :shock: ??!

Some of the on-line places have bumble bee shrimp priced at something like 12 for $18! And there's one LFS here that charges $10 for three, and one in S.F. that sells 'em for $3 a pop (I think that's where Sha got his). Bee shrimp might be more, but bumble bee shrimp are usually almost as cheap as Yamatos. Not even as hardy, either.

-Naomi


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

My LFS in Indonesia sell them for Rp 15,000 each... 1 US$ = Rp 9,600


----------

